# SS Scout Cloaking Device



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

It looked better when I started!! When I get back home I will clean it up, then rough it up and let some more of the green body peek through.

What is the deal with these clips?! They were so easy, and everything is straight!?

No Review, just mod.

MojaveMo

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

????????


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh I see it now . You replaced the flamshuter with a canootin valve to sync the fork gap .Nice !


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

The cloaking device is really working!
I can't see a thing.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Jolly Roger said:


> ????????


So it obviously worked!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

treefork said:


> Oh I see it now . You replaced the flamshuter with a canootin valve to sync the fork gap .Nice !


Them clips almost blend now!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

M.J said:


> The cloaking device is really working!
> I can't see a thing.


I think it begs the question on why we would want a camo sling in the first place. I think pigeons and squirrels are colorblind right?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Mojave Mo said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> > The cloaking device is really working!
> ...


Good Grief.....no photo??? Okay.....three failed uploads. I will circle the wagons later and try again....hilarious.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Klingon tech right there.


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

treefork said:


> Oh I see it now . You replaced the flamshuter with a canootin valve to sync the fork gap .Nice !


Yup, that oughta work. And now he can shoot it OTT as was intended when the world was created.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Buckskin Dave said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I see it now . You replaced the flamshuter with a canootin valve to sync the fork gap .Nice !
> ...


Photos!!!! I am currently rubbing and buffing it into Ver.2.

Thanks for trying to look!!

MM























Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Snazzy!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Mojave Mo said:


> Buckskin Dave said:
> 
> 
> > treefork said:
> ...


I still can't see it. Great job.

Oh wait! I see the bands so there must be a slingshot at the ends of the bands.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Okay. I picked up a roll of magic cloaking tape, love this stuff. It isn't tape, it is anti-tape. I might be a gripaholic, this stuff has the perfect grip!
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Mojave Mo said:


> Okay. I picked up a roll of magic cloaking tape, love this stuff. It isn't tape, it is anti-tape. I might be a gripaholic, this stuff has the perfect grip!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool, put some of that on one of mine.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Cool, that means I'm cool too.


hoggy said:


> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> > Okay. I picked up a roll of magic cloaking tape, love this stuff. It isn't tape, it is anti-tape. I might be a gripaholic, this stuff has the perfect grip!
> ...


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Yes and athletic tape works great to, also some medical tapes. How permanent is sharpie on hdpe, also have you or any others tried to dye white hdpe? Maybe a plastic's paint? Looks like a nice sling, happy slinging!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I think I would have been good with the Sharpie if I had stop trying to make it look authentic. The tape is supreme because it is also covering the Sharpie Blob underneath.


ForkLess said:


> Yes and athletic tape works great to, also some medical tapes. How permanent is sharpie on hdpe, also have you or any others tried to dye white hdpe? Maybe a plastic's paint? Looks like a nice sling, happy slinging!


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Mo, I think you put makeup on your Scout and then made it a sweater. Not to worry. I used to dress mine as characters from "Get Smart." I had a black and red one you could hardly tell from Barbara Feldon. It's just a phase; it'll pass.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Hulla Baloo said:


> Mo, I think you put makeup on your Scout and then made it a sweater. Not to worry. I used to dress mine as characters from "Get Smart." I had a black and red one you could hardly tell from Barbara Feldon. It's just a phase; it'll pass.


Yes! I've got a beauty I am going to re-reveal it to the masses very soon. Are there other slinghackers out that there that keep trying re-build somewhat failed designs? Whoa---I am not suggesting the Scout is a hacksling. I have seen threads go waaaaaay wrong on this Forum when somebody eludes to an opinion as such!!


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Yes this tape is genius! This is what I do with my scout sometimes for fun. For other slingshot I may also use tacky racquet grip coz I just like the way that stuff feels.


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Mojave Mo said:


> I think I would have been good with the Sharpie if I had stop trying to make it look authentic. The tape is supreme because it is also covering the Sharpie Blob underneath.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool thanks! I was looking at spray paint for plastics but not sure if anything will stick to hdpe. But if your sick of the sharpie blob, bleach should get her clean Agein with out damaging your sling. As long as handle is hdpe as well. I think I might pick up another roll of that stuff. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

urbanshooter said:


> Yes this tape is genius! This is what I do with my scout sometimes for fun. For other slingshot I may also use tacky racquet grip coz I just like the way that stuff feels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lookin Good!


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

ForkLess said:


> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> > I think I would have been good with the Sharpie if I had stop trying to make it look authentic. The tape is supreme because it is also covering the Sharpie Blob underneath.
> ...


One of the few sprays that would adhere to plastics, at least for a while, is Plastidip... however it creates a rubbery surface when dry which could be a good thing if that's something you want... I have sprayed it on plastics for grip or high visibility (my plastic key card for the office is sprayed flourescent yellow). That stuff isn't cheap though and it eventually delaminates from plastic....comes off as a whole sheet if you peel it off carefully...


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

At first I was like, "Dude! That really works well because I can't even see it!" Then I was like wow that's a really cool frameless rig you got there! But the invisibility cloak on it now is awesome bro! Just don't try the invisibility cloak on yourself when you shoot. There's no guarantee it would work like what happened to this person! Lol

Joking aside, I like the grip tape better than the markers. Serves as a dual purpose aesthetically and for grip. I've seen a lot of people use the grip tape on commercial slingshots on here.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Covert5 said:


> At first I was like, "Dude! That really works well because I can't even see it!" Then I was like wow that's a really cool frameless rig you got there! But the invisibility cloak on it now is awesome bro! Just don't try the invisibility cloak on yourself when you shoot. There's no guarantee it would work like what happened to this person! Lol
> 
> Joking aside, I like the grip tape better than the markers. Serves as a dual purpose aesthetically and for grip. I've seen a lot of people use the grip tape on commercial slingshots on here.


Agreed! The Happy Ending on this sling is that only a few of youz saw the tragedy under the tape!


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

Imagine if you loose it dropping it in the wood. The cloaking device will work so much that you will not be able to see such thing!! ????


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

mostho said:


> Imagine if you loose it dropping it in the wood. The cloaking device will work so much that you will not be able to see such thing!!


What he said!

Exactly why I bought the Orange Scout, I spend a lot of my shooting time in the Everglades.. And my eyes are terrible!


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

SlingNerd said:


> mostho said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine if you loose it dropping it in the wood. The cloaking device will work so much that you will not be able to see such thing!!
> ...


Orange is my favorite color as well. For your reasons also...


----------

